# My boat is "embarrassing"



## RCP (Oct 2, 2008)

According to my 13yr old daughter. I bring my little boat home with me from time to time if I'm planning on doing some fishing being the ramp is 5 minutes from my house. Well we never fail to hear the whining that comes from my daughters mouth about "Whats that stupid boat doing out there, it's embarrasing!" when she gets home from school. I always mess around with her and tell her "Yes Halie, I bring it home just so that I can embarrass you" to which she replies "whatever I tell people it doesn't belong to us". So I decided to do what any mature parent would do and teach her a little lesson about being materialistic and snobby.  

The Boat






A little Tinboats.net pride! :mrgreen: 





In honor of my daughter :lol:


----------



## RCP (Oct 2, 2008)

As for my boat here's my progress in chronological order thus far


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

:LOL2:

Tell her it could be allot worse! Nice truck! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

Mods are coming out awesome! =D> I am going to move this to the boat mod section!


----------



## RCP (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 2, 2008)

You've put some time into this... look good!

You want to teach her a lesson... set the boat off the trailer right in the middle of your yard for a few days... :lol:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 2, 2008)

the boat looks great how did she like ss halie


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

You should tow the boat with you when you go pick her up from school.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 2, 2008)

LMAO, Good idea nameing the boat after her =D> Good work my friend.


----------



## bassn8ed (Oct 2, 2008)

That is a fine boat!!!! Very nice house and truck. People JUDGE each other wwwaaaayyy too quickly. If I was to judge you just from this here would be my assesment
1) a man who lives good FOR his family
2) a man who does NOT need to impress anyone
3) a man who loves to fish
4) a man who EARNS his (extras
5) a man who his kids will learn a valuable lesson
6) Buy her a really cheap car and help her work on it if you want to teach appreciation.


----------



## Pinball (Oct 2, 2008)

Keep on embarrassing the kid, Looks great to me!! If that is the worst you do to her, then she is a very lucky girl!


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a good friend who had a daughter who was like that.......she played sports, and I made it a point everytime I was in my beater truck, or with her dad in his beater truck, and driving through the sports complex, I would lay on the horn & scream hello to her out the window at the top of my lungs......of course I called her by her full name :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## RCP (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and kind words guys, I appreciate that and hope I can instill some of the same values in my daughter. Tough to do in this day and age as I never remember worrying about the kind of things the kids around here do. Just the other day she wanted to know how many square feet our house was because her and her "friends" were comparing them as if their status depended on who had the bigger house. :roll: It's sad I tell ya


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2008)

RCP said:


> Thanks for all the replies and kind words guys, I appreciate that and hope I can instill some of the same values in my daughter. Tough to do in this day and age as I never remember worrying about the kind of things the kids around here do. Just the other day she wanted to know how many square feet our house was because her and her "friends" were comparing them as if their status depended on who had the bigger house. :roll: It's sad I tell ya



She needs a new set of friends!


Nice boat - I really like how simple you front deck is and how you laid out the battery compartment.

thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 3, 2008)

RCP- It's the way media & big industry brainwash people into bankruptcy.....they WANT you to think & feel that you need more & costlier "stuff" than your neighbors....and they especially target kids, because parents give them anything they want nowadays. 

I got home haircuts, hand-me-down clothes, and going to the movies meant popcorn or ice cream floats on the living-room floor at 11PM on Friday night to watch Sammy Terrys scarey movies.

Load her & all her friends up sometime, take 'em to the local Childrens Hospital sometime, let them ask those kids what's important to them.....I guarantee it won't be square-footage, what kind of cars mom & dad drive, or how many name-brand clothes they have.......... :wink: 

ST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Load her & all her friends up sometime, take 'em to the local Childrens Hospital sometime, let them ask those kids what's important to them.....I guarantee it won't be square-footage, what kind of cars mom & dad drive, or how many name-brand clothes they have.......... :wink:
> 
> ST




*Great idea ST! Great Idea*


----------



## RCP (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a good idea, I work in the medical field so perhaps I can arrange something. Again thanks for all the kind words guys, I hope to finish the boat sometime soon as time allows. Wifes pregnant with our 2nd and has been put on strict bedrest due to some complications so I have been a busy guy working 2 jobs and trying to keep up with the house and all that goes with it.


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 3, 2008)

RCP said:


> Wifes pregnant with our 2nd



Congrats!.....does Jordache make diapers? 

ST


----------



## RCP (Oct 3, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> RCP said:
> 
> 
> > Wifes pregnant with our 2nd
> ...



Hahaha! This ones is a boy and will be raised a bit different as I will be a part of his life from day 1. My daughter as I refer to her is actually my stepdaughter and I unfortunately didn't come into her life until she was almost 11. Up until then her and my wife lived with my wealthy inlaws who spoiled her rotten, didn't discipline her or make her pick up after herself and would scold my wife in front of her own daughter if she tried. So alot of the "damage" so to say was already done by the time I took over as "dad". That side of the family is pretty frustrating and I'm honestly not sure how my wife turned out to be normal or how she put up with it for so long. We still have incidents with the inlaws as anytime I discipline my daughter she will try and call them and tell them that I am being "mean" to her. So I have had to have words with them reminding them that I am the head of my household and under my roof it's my rules. They still try to overstep their boundaries from time to time and again I have to put things in check. What's funny is that their 28yr old son still lives at home in the 2nd story of their home, has never had a job a day in his life, dropped out of school, lays around playing world of warcraft all day and is now joined by his girlfriend whom he got pregnant and also leeches off of my inlaws. Yet they think that I somehow should value their parenting advice. :roll: 

Anyways, thats probably alot more information than anyone wanted or needed to hear but sometimes I just need to vent. I'm under alot of pressure and stress lately and I guess this is one of those times. We've kinda gone off topic from boats huh? Might wanna move this back to the watering hole :lol:


----------



## Pinball (Oct 4, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> RCP said:
> 
> 
> > Wifes pregnant with our 2nd
> ...




JORDACHE!!! ST, you are definitely showing your age!!! :mrgreen: :lol: #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2008)

RCP - My prayers to you and your wife with your new child - i am sure everything will work out.


And go ahead and vent, we do not mind and it makes for a better forum.


----------



## captclay (Oct 4, 2008)

Thats what friends are for. Sounds like you are doing a good job with all you have to deal with.


----------



## RCP (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate that


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 4, 2008)

lol, Pinball...the only other ones I could remember were those, Calvin Cleins, and Guess.

ST


----------



## bhos (Oct 7, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> You should tow the boat with you when you go pick her up from school.



THIS...

nice boat and nice truck... wish my wife would let me buy another truck... currently stuck in minivan-dom...


----------



## BloodStone (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey RCP;
That center console in the pics of your boat PRE-Mod, is that original or did you make that & put it in the boat? I was toying with the idea of putting a console in my 14' aluminum Sea king. I like the idea of one member suggested of picking your daughter up from school trailering the boat. BUT, I'll go one better, arrive early, get in the boat & stand in it holding a big sign with your daughters full name printed on it (aka like limo drivers picking up clients from an airport). :lol: :lol: 
Nice job on the mods btw! :beer:


----------



## evattman (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice job on the modifications!! :mrgreen: Lookin' great!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice job on the modding! 

Hey man, do you have both a starter battery and a troll battery in the front? Or are they both troll batteries?


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey great job on the boat! I don't know that I'd intentionally try to agonize her at school .... at least not too often. Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you and you're doing a good job. Congrats on the baby, and hang in there!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 13, 2008)

My prayers go out for your wifes safe delivery. It is a scary thing when there are complications. Hang in there with your step daughter. Don't budge, and there will come a day when she appreciates it.


BTW: Great job on the boat, I love what you did with it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)

Great job RCP!


----------



## dabber (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the boat! You're coming right along with it. Keep up the good work.





dabber


----------

